# Varieties and Brands of Fish Oils



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I think I need to start adding in some fish oil. Rocky is scratching quite a bit and his coat is dry this summer. We have 100 degree heat constantly and he is in air conditioning non-stop which doesn't help. My new little guy is on "Icelandic Pure" anchovy and sardine oil which the breeder recommends but is VERY expensive for 3 dogs, two of which are 90 pounds! I will get it if it is that really that good for them and will help Rocky's fur. Are there any other brands and varieties that you recommend? I know that he can't have flax oils, he will itch even more. Anything else he seems to be okay with.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I use Grizzly Salmon Oil. Tux needs four squirts a day for his allergy/atopic dermatitis issues. And Cabo gets a couple squirts a day b/c he likes it and I figure it can't hurt anything to give him some too. I can order a 32 oz bottle from amazon.com for under $40 with free shipping, and it lasts me like 4-5 months. You can also order it from amazon in a 64oz size for an even better deal, but I just don't like the idea of it sitting around that long, even though I do keep it in the fridge. So I get the 32oz size. Grizzly is the brand my holistic vet recommended for what that's worth.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> my dogs do get a fish oil....and i had to search high and low for one which does not contain either rosemary extract nor soy.
> 
> icelandic health uses soy as its source for its tocopherols.
> 
> ...


Hella expensive is out of my price range too! Mercola is the people that make the probiotics that were recommended to me so I can try the salmon oil. I try to avoid all soy for me and the poochies. It is darn hard...... everywhere I look, there it is! I'm hoping it will help Rocky. He started losing his winter coat which is normal for the summer, but then he just didn't stop and now he's turning into a short haired dog! And he scratches all the time again. I can't go the all grass fed red meat route..... we don't get the beef in our part of the country that you do. We are in chicken and pork country here. Beef is astronomical, even just plain grocery store variety. 

I'll get some salmon oil to start with him and see how it goes. I can increase his dietary fat, too. Luckily Shade doesn't have the problem because I have to cut the fat out of his meat. Poor boy.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I just bought some "Iceland Pure Anchovy and Sardine Oil" from Hare Today (also: Iceland Pure Home page). It seems the most "pure" oil out there-- it is pricey, but I don't use it every day; Mateo eats fresh-frozen sardines and mackerel on a regular basis. Plus, I like that it's in a pump dispenser.

Re-- is this the one you referenced as "Icelandic Health"...?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

I looked at mercola fish oil, but the one I saw also had vit A and D. Maybe it was a different one. I'd used the Iceland S&A in the past, but it also has mixed tocopherols in it (I'm sure I spelled that wrong) which is almost always from soy (I wrote and asked them but they never responded which I took to be a bad sign .... so I junked it). What does everything have to have stupid soy it it? It's a world gone mad!


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Nana52 said:


> I looked at mercola fish oil, but the one I saw also had vit A and D. Maybe it was a different one. I'd used the Iceland S&A in the past, but it also has mixed tocopherols in it (I'm sure I spelled that wrong) which is almost always from soy (I wrote and asked them but they never responded which I took to be a bad sign .... so I junked it). What does everything have to have stupid soy it it? It's a world gone mad!


Grizzly is just salmon oil and a bit of rosemary to help preserve it. Shouldn't be an issue with the rosemary unless you have a seizure dog....And a lot of dogs can also handle a bit of soy with no problems. Unless they have a known allergy to it, should be fine. And a friend of mine has a soy allergy but can handle the soy oils just fine, most people with allergies to things like this can handle the oils that are derived from the allergens, something about how it doesn't contain the actual thing that makes them have an allergic reaction when it is just the oil....


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

If you want cheaper I actually have used two different brands from walgreens....its sardines and anchovies....no tocopherols or vit e. Its a pain to sift through all the varieties but it has green on the bottle and the last one I bought on sale was called nature's bounty I think. Just read the bottle carefully because they make many different versions with the stuff you don't want


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

I've been using GNC salmon oil capsules. I like that I can pick it up locally at Rite Aid. $14.99 for 180 capsules, 1000 mg (180mg EPA, 120mg DHA) I wish it had more of those, but the savings of time, gas, or S/H m make it ok if I have to give them an extra one every now and then.

Any thoughts as to capsules compared to pump? I've read in more than one article that the oil in the pump bottles allow air In which degrades the oil.

GNC ingredients: salmon oil, gelatin, glycerine. No sugar, no starch, no artificial colors, no artificial flavors, no preservatives, sodium free, no wheat, no gluten, no corn, no soy, no dairy, yeast free. 

With that being said, could the gelatin or glycerine cause any issues ?


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

July11 said:


> I've been using GNC salmon oil capsules. I like that I can pick it up locally at Rite Aid. $14.99 for 180 capsules, 1000 mg (180mg EPA, 120mg DHA) I wish it had more of those, but the savings of time, gas, or S/H m make it ok if I have to give them an extra one every now and then.
> 
> Any thoughts as to capsules compared to pump? I've read in more than one article that the oil in the pump bottles allow air In which degrades the oil.
> 
> ...


No issues with capsules, they are perfectly fine and I have given them before. Gelatin and glycerine are fine, won't cause any issues.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks ShellBell, you would think I'd be satisfied with all those "no's" but I still find something to worry about.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

shellbell said:


> Grizzly is just salmon oil and a bit of rosemary to help preserve it. Shouldn't be an issue with the rosemary unless you have a seizure dog....And a lot of dogs can also handle a bit of soy with no problems. Unless they have a known allergy to it, should be fine. And a friend of mine has a soy allergy but can handle the soy oils just fine, most people with allergies to things like this can handle the oils that are derived from the allergens, something about how it doesn't contain the actual thing that makes them have an allergic reaction when it is just the oil....


I do have a seizure dog, sad to say. Hence avoiding rosemary oil. I've read somewhere else about stuff with soy but not containing the "soy protein" which is supposedly where the problem comes in. I'm just a freak about these things I guess. I wish I could get over it, would make life much easier.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Nana52 said:


> I'm just a freak about these things I guess. I wish I could get over it, would make life much easier.


Don't worry, you are in good company when it comes to freaking out :wink:

I am the same way, if you searched my posts on here and another forum I'm on, I probably sound like an absolute freak.


----------



## EchoEcho (Feb 22, 2012)

I use Wholistic Deep Sea Salmon Oil. Only ingredients is salmon oil and vitamin E. The Wholistic Pet

I've used the oil with Echo since she was about 6 months old. I buy the 64oz container and it lasts my 75lb dog a good 6 months... And I tend to give her a bit extra than the container recommends for her weight too. I think that size is like $60-65? It also comes in capsules, but I'm not sure the pricing on that since I've never used them.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

EchoEcho said:


> I use Wholistic Deep Sea Salmon Oil. Only ingredients is salmon oil and vitamin E. The Wholistic Pet
> 
> I've used the oil with Echo since she was about 6 months old. I buy the 64oz container and it lasts my 75lb dog a good 6 months... And I tend to give her a bit extra than the container recommends for her weight too. I think that size is like $60-65? It also comes in capsules, but I'm not sure the pricing on that since I've never used them.


Same thing we're going to use.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## EchoEcho (Feb 22, 2012)

magicre said:


> i would have to call the company and ask them from where they source their E.....


I would be interested in hearing what they say if you do... Just out of curiosity.

I've really been happy with all the supplements I've gotten from them... Salmon oil, coconut oil, and their Canine Complete. I like that they use all natural human grade ingredients and as an added bonus I can get them locally at Cherrybrook so there is no shipping! Yay! But even without Cherrybrook I would most likely still order them online and ship.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I didn't realize it was going to be so complicated! Here I've just been tossing the boys some canned salmon and hoping for the best. Bad momma!!! 

Okay.......I'm now going to get them their fancy salmon oil, check out the Icelandic Pure Anchovy and sardine oil to see if it has soy, and browse the Mercola website for anything else the darlings need. Good thing us humans don't need to eat much! Keep all this info coming everyone. I've got sooooo much to learn.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

We use Life Line, and so far I've been impressed. They're located near me, and we make several huge bulk orders through our co-op every year. We have such big orders sometimes that they make a fresh batch just for us!! Their service seems to be top notch. Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil | Life Line Pet Nutrition

Magicre - Aside from it not working well for Bubba & Malia, do you see any problems with this oil? Do you know if their mixed tocopherols are soy based?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

magicre said:


> mixed tocopherols is sourced from soy.


Always?????


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

I get mine from this place: Bulk Organic Oils | Bulk Essential Oils | Bulk Natural Oils
I got these: Jedwards International, Inc.. bulk fish oil capsules softgels
But they were 1,200mg, not 1,000mg, and they had them in smaller boxes of 400 count for $5 a pop. Now they only have the 1,000 count boxes in stock for $80, plus shipping which varies depending on where you are, but you may be able to get them to split one if you call and ask if you don't need that many capsules.
So far, I really like them. They have been the highest quality and best priced of all the fish oils I have tried. Jedwards also carries omega 3 concentrates and non-encapsulated oils.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

magicre said:


> this will be my next purchase:
> 
> Wild Salmon | Omega-3 | Wild Seafood | Organic Foods | Vital Choice
> the reviews i've read on this product are outstanding.....and it too has vitamin a and d.
> ...


That picture... mmmm.... now I want me some salmon...


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

magicre said:


> this will be my next purchase:
> 
> Wild Salmon | Omega-3 | Wild Seafood | Organic Foods | Vital Choice


That's one I considering as well. A tad expensive, but seems to be of good quality. Sometimes you DO get what you pay for :wof:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

When you finally do decide on a brand and a species of fish, how do you dose the dogs? Do you give so much per pound and daily? My little guy will be 2 pounds so he will get like a drop but Rocky will have to get a lot more at 90 pounds (I'd better not mix them up on a bad morning!)


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Re: a couple things, what is the difference between the mercola oil you use and the Vital link you posted? I just use a salmon or fish oil capsule I buy at a drug store; Boone doesn't do well with soy so i thought I was all set if it didn't have soy listed as an ingredient on the label. Now, I'm wondering if I should be switching. I see a link in your signature that you're looking at shelties....yay,! I've had three and even though I don't currently have one, they're my breed.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Re: forgot to ask, did you call the holistic Pet?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

magicre said:


> i called them....i have left a message with one of their people, but i spoke to customer service. very helpful.
> 
> interestingly, many of their products simply say soy free.....except for their salmon oil....it is d-alpha tocopherol....and the only thing she could say was that it is plant based...which makes sense....and believes it is NOT soy..but cannot say for sure.
> 
> ...


thank you! As you may know, I don't feed pmr. I do a couple days of pre made raw (Darwins) and a couple days of The Honest Kitchen. Would either one of these oils work for us? No soy needed here in my home.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Darn, I totally missed the A&D in Vital Cost. I've never been a fan of soy, and even less so after watching Food, Inc., and all that jazz about ... what the heck is the name of that company ... Monsanto that holds a patent on GMO soy and running folks out of business that don't buy their seed from them .... yada, yada, yada. Not the time or place for that rant! The search for soy-free/rosemary-free FO continues :suspicious:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

magicre said:


> why would a and d be a problem?


Well, I'd just read in several places that fish "liver" oil (as in cod liver oil) is NOT generally recommended because it contains vitamin D, along with vitamin A, which are fat soluable vitamins and can be "over supplemented." Or words to that effect. That's why I've been avoiding oil supplements that contain A&D, as well as some that contain Omega 6, which is already over abundant in the not-grass-fed meats I'm forced to depend on so much. Unless this is one of those things one reads in books and on web sites that isn't "quite" accurate? I'm open to being reeducated if you have more accurate information Miss Re.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

magicre said:


> there isn't enough of either to be concerned....in these two cases...
> 
> and all it means as an adjustment, when you are starting organs, you'll feed less....


Okie dokie then. I guess I'll find something else to obsess over :wink: That shouldn't be a problem, right?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

magicre said:


> i think you know, that if ever i were to feed a pre made, it would be darwin....
> i don't know enough about honest kitchen to comment, although i have heard very nice reviews...
> 
> the fish oil you are feeding now....is he itchy? is he having a reaction?
> ...


Boone is mostly a paw licker. I currently have him off potato (with the Honest Kitchen, using their Zeal now) to see if that means something. After reading this thread, I am wondering if the fish oil he currently gets, that has "natural tocepherols" (sp) could possibly have soy. While looking around at Mercola, I see they have a krill oil now for pets. I once got a fish oil, didn't check the label, he got an ear infection after about a week of taking it. That's when I noticed a secondary ingredient was soy.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I use Carlsons omega 3 gems


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

magicre said:


> if you'd like, i can share my list with you.


Your list of things to obsess over? Thanks but no thanks. I simply don't have the room :shocked:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

magicre said:


> marie, what fish oil are you feeding....natural tocopherols usually means soy, but i'd have to check.
> 
> kat, i was using carlson's too. i had even called them, but in truth, they use soy as the source, too.
> 
> this is why i switched to mercola.


Oh mannnn are you serious lol. I bought a 1 year supply of Carlson -.-'


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Holy crap! I just checked the prices on the Mercola Salmon oil and they are way cheaper than the ones I've been getting for the dogs _and_ way higher quality (I've been getting cheap-o walmart brand ones)! Gotta love when that happens :tongue:

Thanks Re :smile:


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

magicre said:


> marie, what fish oil are you feeding....natural tocopherols usually means soy, but i'd have to check.
> 
> kat, i was using carlson's too. i had even called them, but in truth, they use soy as the source, too.
> 
> this is why i switched to mercola.


Boone-Nature's Bounty Fish Oil
Ginger-Trader Joe's Samon Oil (picked that up, didn't realize it has soy but it says contains soy)


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

For anyone: what's the difference in the Mercola oil for humans and their newish Krill oil?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Can I continue giving Ruby the Carlsons? I wold hate to waste 300+ capsules. 

Also, I'm looking at the mercola site and only see krill oil. Is that the only oil they make? What is the difference between the human and pet one? Is the pet one still the same quality? And, does it have vitamin e in it?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ya Ruby is fine with this salmon oil from Carlsons. I'll look into buying the mercola one next year, I just hate wasting money.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I was talking to someone I know from elsewhere about oil for the dogs. She said: "As far as Mercola -- krill is supposed to be more sustainable and contaminate free but the Mercola salmon oil is tested so I think either are a good choice.". She is someone I respect when talking about this, I think she knows what she's talking about, much like Re! Just thought I'd share what she said.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay, I was looking up the mercola salmon oil and it seems to come in soft gets only but it doesn't say how much is in each capsule. How do you know how much to give each dog? It says a human should take one capsule twice a day. Does most fish oil come in capsules? Would I take a capsule and cut it open and give each big dog half and the puppy a couple of drops? 

It seems like a liquid pump type thing would be easier but they probably don't come that way.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I've been giving Ruby one 1000mg capsule of fish oil every other day. Is 1000mg too much?

ETA she doesn't get any fish in her diet, only fish oil.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> Liquid Sockeye Salmon Oil - 8 Fluid oz
> 
> this is the only one i can find without flavouring.


You are my nutrition guru and I bow before you!!! I will probably order some of that. So far my boys get canned fish and go crazy for it but I told them that you said it was bad for them and they have to give it up for the real thing. So we have to make a trip to the asian market and find us some fish that actually looks like a fish and introduce them to it. They won't be happy! Rocky goes nuts for his canned salmon. 

I checked out the Icelandic Pure anchovy and sardine oil and every reviewer absolutely loves it and it comes in a metal pump which is suppose to be better then plastic. But it does contain the mixed tocopherols and since it is from Norway, I'm not sure if theirs are soy based or not.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

magicre said:


> chowder, the salmon oil i have from him is 1000 mg per three capsules.
> 
> 
> i think there are liquid fish oils...if you want....i shall see if i can find you a clean one....


This is one of those instances that you really have to pay attention to how much of something you have to use when trying to find one that won't break the bank. The fish/salmon oils I feed now are 1000 or 1200....each dog gets one a day. If I buy the Mercola capsules, it won't take long with two dogs to go through a bottle.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I am on Mercola's email list....today is the last day for their sale, to get 15% off, use 15ANNIV during checkout, must spend $50. Just thought I'd let you all know, in case.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

magicre said:


> this will be my next purchase:
> 
> Wild Salmon | Omega-3 | Wild Seafood | Organic Foods | Vital Choice
> the reviews i've read on this product are outstanding.....and it too has vitamin a and d.


Re-reading this thread...Re: the link above, are you going to be purchasing (for the dogs, I mean, not you) the one for dogs or the one for people?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

magicre said:


> i give my dogs human grade, marie...so for both of them and me.


Can you tell my grandaughter isn't here today? I have time to read a bunch today. Boone does not do well with soy, that I know so I will be safe and buy the Vital stuff. He's off to the groomers now, getting a bath and spiffying up. Wasn't too happy I left him there but he'll feel good when he's done!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

magicre said:


> but isn't he doing just fine with what you're giving him?
> 
> read what i wrote above. if the vitamin E is a synthetic or double distilled tocopherol....then there should not be a problem....
> 
> you're using wholistic pet, right?


He is still paw licky, which is why he is on potato free food for the first time. Wondering if it could be soy, soy has given him an ear infection. No, he is on Nature's Bounty (I think that's it) fish oil, doesn't say soy but has tocopherols for preservative. The only Wholistic Pet Product we use is the Digest All Plus.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Re,
I have not tried eggs with either dog, I wanted to make sure we had a good couple months of the THK/Darwins rotation going fine, which it is. They have had eggs scrambled only and they tolerated them just fine. Does that mean I can just toss a whole egg, shell and all, into their bowls? 
Darwins does not have a fish blend, unfortunately but they suggested to me to give a full frozen, no tail sardine. They said to feed once a week in place of a meal. I have not done that yet, wanted to make sure the rotation was working. I hope I can find a whole sardine, I have not looked yet. They do sell tripe which I am going to order next time.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I think that I will try one small bottle of the Iceland Pure Anchovy and Sardine and let you know how that one goes. Brisco is currently taking it so I know that he has been exposed to it already, whereas he has never had salmon oil yet. I don't want to change too much on him at once. Also, I can get it through Amazon and I have a ton of credit with them from trading in books and DVD's through their trade-in program! Not a great reason but I like free things!

I'll get one of those and one of the salmon from Vital Choice because Rocky is so sensitive and see which one they do better on.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think that's a grand idea, chowder.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

magicre said:


> no. don't just toss them an egg......take one egg and divvy it up amongst them...to start......eggs can be rich.
> 
> as to sardines? i think primal sells sardines...in 2 lb. chubs....which you can get at most boutique type doggie stores....a lot easier than buying a sardine...and hoping they eat it....
> 
> ...


Darwins sells tripe as well, which is where I'll buy it. They don't suggest it as a meal either. They get bones to gnaw on, got my last batch from Darwins as well.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THIS GREAT THREAD AND INFO!!!! I also buy the Iceland pure sardine and anchovy and never knew that it contained soy so now I'm bummed! I haven't really used it since I switched to raw 4 months ago but just recently purchased a bottle to start Bella on. The reason I put her on raw was because of allergies and dog kibble wasn't helping her no matter what I tried and I tried ALL the top grain free brands. I'm not sure if she is reactive to soy but I believe yeast feeds off of it and she had a lot of yeast issues at one point so now I'm not sure what to do....What do you suggest or think?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

chowder said:


> I think I need to start adding in some fish oil. Rocky is scratching quite a bit and his coat is dry this summer. We have 100 degree heat constantly and he is in air conditioning non-stop which doesn't help. My new little guy is on "Icelandic Pure" anchovy and sardine oil which the breeder recommends but is VERY expensive for 3 dogs, two of which are 90 pounds! I will get it if it is that really that good for them and will help Rocky's fur. Are there any other brands and varieties that you recommend? I know that he can't have flax oils, he will itch even more. Anything else he seems to be okay with.


I use Nordic Naturals Omega 3 Oil on Aspen. If you rotate between that and Nutiva Extra Virgin Coconut Oil, it wouldn't be a bad idea. I do this and his coat is fabulous!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Re, sorry I'm a bit confused... So the d alpha tocopherol in the Carlson fish oil I use for Ruby is actually synthetic vitamin e, not soy based?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I was at the drug store today, looked at GNC salmon & fish oil. The salmon said no sugar, starch, artificial colors or flavors, preservatives, sodium free, no wheat, corn, gluten, soy or dairy, yeast free.
It looked really good til I realized that each capsule is only 300mg so I'd go through 6 in one day. 
Their fish oil did not say that it was free of all of the above, it was free of some things but soy was not one of them.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

magicre said:


> this is my problem...and the bane of my existence LOL


I just decided to order the Vital whateverthesecondword is from the link you gave me. The human ones, I think I'd get more bang for my buck than their pet one.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

magicre said:


> let me know what you think of vital choice. they get great reviews.....for the way they extract their oils....
> 
> once i'm done with mercola salmon oil, i am going to try this one.
> 
> although, have to say mercola gets good reviews too.



Wasn't Mercola one that had 300mg per capsule too? Might not be, this thread has my head swimming and I'm on my tablet, too hard for me to check. Anyway, if I'm right and it is low mg per capsule, that is why I'm going with the Vital stuff.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

A couple of fish oils that may be promising. I don't know if the daily amounts are what everyone needs/wants, but I don't plan to use them every day, as long as I can feed frozen "oily" fish once a week or so. Anyway, thought I'd pass them along in case anyone is interested.

Super Omega-3 (400mg EPA/200mg DHA) from COUNTRY LIFE on sale. Find information about COUNTRY LIFE This was recommended on a raw feeding yahoo group. This is the only place I've found it, but there may be others if you want to search.

Finest Natural Fish Oil 1200 mg Dietary Supplement Softgels | Walgreens -- This is the one I just bought. Also recommended on raw feeding yahoo group. It's sold by Walgreen (not available at web site the last time I looked), but not every Walgreen has it, if that made any sense. There's a Walgreen on practically every corner where I live, but I lucked out and found it a the first one I went to. It's also listed at Drugstore.com but I was afraid to order it, just in case what they had was actually a "newer" formulation which DOES contain soy. It must be specifically item 513717, the only one that doesn't have vitamin E/soy and such. I can't find a picture of the label on line, but I'm looking at the bottle right now, and there are 2400 mg of fish oil per 2 capsules, total of 720 mg Omega-3 (anchovy, mackerel, sardine), other ingredients gelatin and glycerin (gel cap ingredients maybe?) 

This fish oil thing is enough to give one a headache, just in case I didn't already have one.

Donna/Nana


----------



## calvinriyon (2 mo ago)

Follow the advice below if you wish to gain muscle mass. Many bodybuilders who are mass gainer determined to growing big without the usage of drugs have demonstrated their success with them. Find out right away.


----------

